Ask HN: Would Elon Musk Make a Better President Than Hillary? - christmm
======
malux85
No, let's keep him interested in Science, his advances are better for everyone
in this domain

~~~
endswapper
+1 for this

------
angstrom
While we're comparing olives and oranges we should also consider if Elon would
be a better runner than Usain Bolt.

------
endswapper
No.

I don't find him diplomatic at all. And given that is such a massive component
to that job, I don't think it would work for him or us.

Plus, I would not want to risk missing out on his "throwaway" ideas like the
Hyperloop.

------
gribbits
YESSSSS!

~~~
endswapper
Why?

